# 1st round of clomid but DH got low morphology



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I am on my first round of Clomid. Had a good scan in terms of a dominant follicle at 13mm I think. Had day 19 blood test and waiting for results - well, I'll call on Tuesday as that will have been a week! Darn these long weekends!   But hopefully I've ovulated for possibly the first time in my life! Yay!  

The problem is, and I haven't read anyone posting similar, that my husband also has low morphology. Feel like we rreally lucked out in the fertility stakes! DH has between 3 & 6% morphology. 

Does anyone have a similar story - hopefully a success story??!! I'm so excited that I'm ovulating and we've been BD'ing like crazy in the hope one will make it. But they won't give a percentage chance. I am guessing that if I'm now 'normal' and ovulating it's the same percentage chance as for a couple just with low morphology. Which I think is about 5%?

Anyway, it'd be good to hear anything and everything you can advise or tell me!
Thanks


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

good luck on ur journey hun. im on cd28 of my 1st clomid cycle and ive also got ovulation problems and lack of periods. Fingers crossed u get good results when u phone, but just mind u could ovulate later so dont b disheartened if u dont get the result u want from ur bloods. I myself had 2 bloods and both showed no ovulation but there was a huge jump so hopin that im just ovulatin later.

And 1 more thing hun just keep in mind ok IT ONLY TAKES 1 SPERM 2 REACH THAT EGG!!! Keep that in mind hun ok xxxx

good luck on ur journey x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi if this helps at all I have conceived three times (unfortunately only one made it) and my husband has between 3 and 9% morphology but a high count. And I only have one fallopian tube! Miracles can happen so don't give up hope. xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Hennups

Just wanted to give you some hope. I dont ovulate without medication and my DH was diagnosed with poor morphology. By taking vit C and E for 3 months he managed to double his % of normal sperm. We conceived on our 4th round of clomid and lots of vit E and C! DS is now 2yrs old. We have an appointment with the fertility con on the 17th April to try for baby no.2.

All the best with your journey. It would be good to keep in contact as I will be starting clomid again hopefully at the end of the month so we can share the journey

SS


----------



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words of confidence! It's lovely to hear that we could be successful naturally, without having to go through ICSI. I did buy DH those Zita West tablets for men but he took about 3 and that was that. Mind you, I'm as rubbish taking mine - need a new batch of folic acid it's been so long since I bought them!

Would be great to keep in touch everyone!

Thanks again


----------

